# Supply Chain -Logistics Courses



## docsh4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone help in recommending institutes for Supply Chain -Logistics Courses in Dubai? I came across Zabeel international institute, not sure how good they are.

I'm working in multinational FMCG, with green belt in six sigma and looking for a professional course in the Supply Chain/Logistics field.

Thanks!


----------



## jbennet (Nov 4, 2010)

docsh4 said:


> Can anyone help in recommending institutes for Supply Chain -Logistics Courses in Dubai? I came across Zabeel international institute, not sure how good they are.
> 
> I'm working in multinational FMCG, with green belt in six sigma and looking for a professional course in the Supply Chain/Logistics field.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for but take a look at the online supply chain management courses from the University of San Francisco. 


Good luck!
Joe


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Why not try the Chartered Institute of Purchasing and Supply (CIPS)? I believe they have a branch office in Dubai and should be able to point you in the right direction. I have an email address for someone there if you want to pm me.


----------

